# Amazon Sword stem with plants



## daviesri (Feb 4, 2006)

My amazon sword has this big long stem sticking out with small leaves along the side and it looks like an all new amazon sword on the tip as well as up this stem there are several what look like small plants. Should I clip the top one off and plant it? Do you do the same to the other ones along the stem? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

You can cut it off and plant if the plantlet is big enough or plant it with the "limbical cord" attached and wait until the plantlet starts growing and develops its own roots, then cut it off. Later on you would probably want to replant the junior so the 2 swords don't grow so close to each other.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I would wait until it develops its own roots before I clip and move it. I have another plantlet growing now, just as you describe. I think I'll wait and see what nature does. It looks like there are some more stems with small leaves at the end on the plantlet, it could possibly be yet another plantlet in the works.


----------

